

US, EU Reach Internet Gambling Agreement - chaostheory
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/us_eu_reach_internet_gambling_agreement.php

======
downer
How does making a deal with a _country_ compensate the business owners for
lost revenue? It's just bizarre that they would rather bribe other countries
than allow money to come into their _own_ country via legally-operated sites.

 _"Instead of rewriting its gambling laws, the U.S. rewrote its trade rules to
remove the issue from the WTO's jurisdiction," writes Lorraine Woellert. "The
prospect that other countries may take a similar tack if cases do not go their
way has alarmed the international trade community."_

Hey! No erasies!

Rewriting the rules after you already agreed to them... priceless.

